# does this happen to anyone else?



## zwlda (Nov 14, 2008)

everytime im browsing some1s gallery and click on a pic to look at it and press back i always get "webpage has expired" its not a major problem all i have to do is refresh but it is a nuisance


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep.  I guess that's the way it's set up.  It can be annoying, especially when you're viewing a comic.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 15, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yep.  I guess that's the way it's set up.  It can be annoying, especially when you're viewing a comic.


Hence why tabbed browsing is such a boon. <3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 15, 2008)

I find it actually only happens with IE, never happens with firefox.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 15, 2008)

Doesn't happen with my Safari... *shrugs*


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 15, 2008)

zwlda said:


> everytime im browsing some1s gallery and click on a pic to look at it and press back i always get "webpage has expired" its not a major problem all i have to do is refresh but it is a nuisance



It happens to me all the time. It seems that the admins think it is nothing important, not an issue. This issue cropped up shortly after the site came back up from the month-long downtime. 

I have brought this issue to the admins attention and they have all but called me a liar about it. As far as I can determine, I think it is a coding issue and can be fixed if they can find the errant code.

Since I am still in school studying about computer network systems, I guess that my limited knowledge is not relavant.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 15, 2008)

If you're using IE, whats your setting for checking for updated versions of the page?


----------



## Eevee (Nov 15, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I have brought this issue to the admins attention and they have all but called me a liar about it. As far as I can determine, I think it is a coding issue and can be fixed if they can find the errant code.


while I disagree with how the paging is done on philosophical grounds, strictly speaking it is a *browser issue*

_use tabbed browsing and a browser that doesn't suck_


----------



## Jax (Nov 15, 2008)

Not to my on FF but has on IE


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not a browser issue, iv been having this for ages in all browsers and FA seems to not exist for 15 minutes every time it happens. The result of this tracert states on #19, its FA's problem not mine.

And as Ainoko said, its been happening since after the month downtime for upgrades. Not sure if the admins are denying it blindly since i havent heard much behind the scenes, but this is what i am experiencing as many are especially one of the more clearly noticable problems, is that pages are claiming to be done loading when theyre missing many thumbnails.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 15, 2008)

IE 7.0 supports tabbed browsing, and its an issue. Also with IE 6 and Netscape 4.0 (don't ask...core business function)


----------



## Eevee (Nov 15, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> Its not a browser issue, iv been having this for ages in all browsers


"webpage has expired" is an IE-specific "error" that only appears when navigating back to a page fetched via POST

it has *nothing* to do with the site's availability and it *does not exist* in any other browser; some of them may still complain but they do not have the exact error

I also fail to see how your tracert is relevant


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 16, 2008)

Eevee said:


> "webpage has expired" is an IE-specific "error" that only appears when navigating back to a page fetched via POST
> 
> it has *nothing* to do with the site's availability and it *does not exist* in any other browser; some of them may still complain but they do not have the exact error
> 
> I also fail to see how your tracert is relevant



You fail to face the fact of the evidence just laid before you, comfirming you are denying something that is recorded proof. And yes, it does happen in every browser, need i have to screenshot this too?

Edit: Tabbed browsing does not explain why the site does not exist for periods of 15 minutes usually within every hour. It is also clear you are denying this, when in fact every single person out there does not have this problem with tabbed browsing on any other site...i can provide infinite hard evidence. I understand if you just want to deny its still happening when iv shown you evidence...actually i cant...

Overall after were done with pointless bickering that will result in something negative, onto a suggestion of action> *Its not asking much to review the site code*


----------



## Emil (Nov 16, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> *Its not asking much to review the site code*



If it were the sites coding that was causing this, wouldnt everyone be having this problem?


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 16, 2008)

Emil said:


> If it were the sites coding that was causing this, wouldnt everyone be having this problem?



A good enough amount of people are having the issue, and its clearly not on our side. We cant do anymore but push for a solution. My suspicion actually, is the current server host location.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

Happens to me too, on Chrome and my backup browser, Opera.

Opera just fails to find the page, while Chrome notes the form has to be submitted, and the server eventually times out the request.  Have to completely close the window and open the frontpage again, or navigate back through the site itself.

I don't even have IE, never cared for it.  Stopped using FF for reliability, performance, and security reasons.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> You fail to face the fact of the evidence just laid before you, comfirming you are denying something that is recorded proof.


a tracert has absolutely nothing to do with the OP's issue



2ndVenus said:


> Tabbed browsing does not explain why the site does not exist for periods of 15 minutes usually within every hour.


site unavailability has nothing to do with IE's page expiry message and in fact contradicts the OP, who said refreshing "fixes" it.  seriously, did you read this thread at all or are you just harping about your issue wherever you can?



2ndVenus said:


> *Its not asking much to review the site code*


what on earth would the site code have to do with the site itself being unavailable


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 16, 2008)

_Quoting eevee
[a tracert has absolutely nothing to do with the OP's issue]_
It shows clearly the problem exists from FA's end. That is very relevant information for the admins as they asked me to perform the tracert for them.

_[site unavailability has nothing to do with IE's page expiry message and in fact contradicts the OP, who said refreshing "fixes" it.  seriously, did you read this thread at all or are you just harping about your issue wherever you can?]_
I believe one of the admins said in a previous topic that refreshing WOULD fix it. I agree on the first two words here, 'site unavailability', so its true there is a problem. And yes ill harp on validly if it helps fix an issue.

_[what on earth would the site code have to do with the site itself being unavailable]_
Its seriously out of date, making project ferrox come to fruition is undeniable proof that the current shell for FA needs a good re-do or polish.

I honestly don't get what steams you up when i want to talk about it like a calm adult to someone who knows everything about the code and the servers current hosting location. If you don't know these things then stop shouting down to people when you have no truly idea.


----------



## Pi (Nov 16, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> _Quoting eevee
> [a tracert has absolutely nothing to do with the OP's issue]_
> It shows clearly the problem exists from FA's end. That is very relevant information for the admins as they asked me to perform the tracert for them.



That traceroute says that you... reached FA. Wat?



> _[what on earth would the site code have to do with the site itself being unavailable]_
> Its seriously out of date, making project ferrox come to fruition is undeniable proof that the current shell for FA needs a good re-do or polish.


Um, that's what Ferrox _is_



> I honestly don't get what steams you up when i want to talk about it like a calm adult to someone who knows everything about the code and the servers current hosting location. If you don't know these things then stop shouting down to people when you have no truly idea.



I'll let this stand alone.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> things


you have not explained how your issue is at all related to the one in this thread (and in fact have done the opposite), nor have you explained what a successful tracert has to do with _anything_.



2ndVenus said:


> I honestly don't get what steams you up when i want to talk about it like a calm adult to someone who knows everything about the code and the servers current hosting location. If you don't know these things then stop shouting down to people when you have no truly idea.


you suggested fixing a network problem by "reviewing" the code.  moreover, _you_ are accusing _me_ of "denying" your irrelevant evidence.  the mind boggles.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2008)

l've never had this problem on any browser...


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 17, 2008)

Try going through a few pages of browsing, many thumbnails just dont show up for me, between 5-15 normally.

i refuse to reply to eevee any further, every reply is just a "quote and corrupt what he said" loop.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> Try going through a few pages of browsing, many thumbnails just dont show up for me, between 5-15 normally.
> 
> i refuse to reply to eevee any further, every reply is just a "quote and corrupt what he said" loop.



I'm pretty sure Eevee is the one you need to talk to, and I'd trust his knowledge over yours... so I think you're kind of screwed at this point if you refuse to talk to him.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 17, 2008)

Way back when, when web pages were just static HTML files, the back button was quite a usable feature. But with dynamic server-side page generation and session based browsing, the back button just plain breaks stuff. Sad but true, IMHO, the back button should be removed from modern browsers. It tends to break stuff more than it has usefulness. Tabbed browsing has pretty much removed the need for a back button.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> Try going through a few pages of browsing, many thumbnails just dont show up for me, between 5-15 normally.


This thread *is not about* thumbnails not showing up.



CyberFoxx said:


> Sad but true, IMHO, the back button should be removed from modern browsers. It tends to break stuff more than it has usefulness.


That's ridiculous.  Some massive percentage of Web browsing is still done with the Back button.  It shouldn't be removed just because a lot of Web authors are too incompetent to avoid wrecking it.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee,

    I have tried different browsers myself, and due to misconstrued beleif, I do get the WEB PAGE HAS EXPIRED page on AOL, Chrome, IE, YAhoo, my school's browser (ITT Tech). This issue is being blamed on the users. I know that my coding knowledge is limited, but  am learning. I have to wonder when I try back paging on ten different PCs with different browsers, why this issue is happening with the FA main site. I went to other websites (Youtube, yiffstar, hipiers.com, and numerous other sites that I visit on a daily basis), even if this was as you say an IE issue, then why don't I have problems back-paging? Some of these sites are way bigger than FAyet they don't have this issue. 

     Please help us understand why you are saying that is a problem with our browsers of choice and not with the site itself, please!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

i dunno who the coder is but god fire his sorry ass to venus :< 

people have donated tons of cash and this is what they get? shame on you >>


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i dunno who the coder is but god fire his sorry ass to venus :<
> 
> people have donated tons of cash and this is what they get? shame on you >>



Thank the Gods you didn't donate anything, amirite?

I've never had this problem, btw.  I use Firefox and tabbed browsing and it works flawlessly most of the time (except for the parts where the site is actually down).


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> Thank the Gods you didn't donate anything, amirite?



shush >> those are small details and have nothing to do with it :>


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

That argument is really only valid if you donated money.  I didn't donate money.  I'm also not complaining.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> That argument is really only valid if you donated money.  I didn't donate money.  I'm also not complaining.



its still a fact, i'm not gonna donate just to use this argument.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I have tried different browsers myself, and due to misconstrued beleif, I do get the WEB PAGE HAS EXPIRED page on AOL, Chrome, IE, YAhoo, my school's browser (ITT Tech).


Then it is _not a browser error_ and is most like a *proxy* error, especially if you see it at school (but should still have nothing to do with site availability and Venus's issue).



Ainoko said:


> This issue is being blamed on the users.


Using a proxy is somewhat less under your control, but tabbed browsing still fixes it.

Also understand that I personally *do not touch the current mainsite code*; when I make user suggestions they are simple _workarounds_.  I don't know if this is considered a real problem or if yak has any intention of giving it attention, nor do I know why he set it up this way in the first place.



Ainoko said:


> I have to wonder when I try back paging on ten different PCs with different browsers, why this issue is happening with the FA main site.


Most page views on the Web are GET requests.  Paging through a user's gallery on FA does a POST request, like a form submission.  Proxies generally won't cache those by default (because the form data is often private and the page is meaningless without it), so it tells you the page has expired and you have to refresh.



Ainoko said:


> Please help us understand why you are saying that is a problem with our browsers of choice and not with the site itself, please!


Because IE _does_ have that error and the only person who mentioned it cross-browser was talking about something else entirely.  :V




Magnus said:


> i dunno who the coder is but god fire his sorry ass to venus :<
> 
> people have donated tons of cash and this is what they get? shame on you >>


The cash goes towards bandwidth and hardware.  You seem to be under the mistaken impression that anyone who has written code for FA has seen a dime, or that none of those people have anything else they need to do.


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> its still a fact, i'm not gonna donate just to use this argument.



Yes, vast amounts of money has been donated to the site to keep it running and its users are entitled to a properly running website.  I just don't think the backspace is that important to warrant a serious review, since pretty much everything is at your fingertips on every single new page.  

For submissions, I open all the pages that look interesting in new tabs, clear my submission list and then save what I like.  I've had absolutely no need for a 'back' button on FA.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> Yes, vast amounts of money has been donated to the site to keep it running and its users are entitled to a properly running website.  I just don't think the backspace is that important to warrant a serious review, since pretty much everything is at your fingertips on every single new page.
> 
> For submissions, I open all the pages that look interesting in new tabs, clear my submission list and then save what I like.  I've had absolutely no need for a 'back' button on FA.



not everyone works like that >> and you can't just say "too bad for them" 




Eevee said:


> "The cash goes towards bandwidth and hardware. You seem to be under the mistaken impression that anyone who has written code for FA has seen a dime, or that none of those people have anything else they need to do."



Because it was said that the hardware caused FA to go slow. YET it seems the one at fault is the coding. People didn't donate to buy new hardware. they paid to keep FA up and running without constant problems.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus, you really need to learn where to pick your battles. 

This is going no where, and you are not helping.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 17, 2008)

Observation:
Going from comment/image notifications to a journal or picture page then immediatley hitting the back button, IE does kick up an "Expired" message (ISP=Verizon). It also forgets what checkboxes were marked. IIRC, paging through a user's gallery and hitting 'back' prompts this message _if_ you've set the site to display more than the default 24 thumbnails.

Hitting F5 brings back the page as it existed before, minus any marked checkboxes. I haven't yet tested it under FireFox 2.somethingoranother (I haven't upgraded my install yet).


Curiously enough, my cellphone browser (LG Dare/ISP=Verizon Wireless) doesn't do this--marked checkboxes _are_ remembered when you page back. IE _used_ to work the same way, as well as (I presume) the other quoted browsers. I listed my ISP's owing to the mention of proxies as a possible culprit.

---PCJ


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Because it was said that the hardware caused FA to go slow. YET it seems the one at fault is the coding.


Pardon?  What in this thread has anything to do with speed?



RailRide said:


> Going from comment/image notifications to a journal or picture page then immediatley hitting the back button, IE does kick up an "Expired" message (ISP=Verizon).


What *exactly* is the error?



RailRide said:


> It also forgets what checkboxes were marked. IIRC, paging through a user's gallery and hitting 'back' prompts this message _if_ you've set the site to display more than the default 24 thumbnails.


Hur.  The number-of-items dropdown is probably why this is a POST.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Magnus, you really need to learn where to pick your battles.
> 
> This is going no where, and you are not helping.



and saying this does help?


you know why it doesn't help? because no one listens >>


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Kay, I've tried going to pictures using my submissions folder, pressing back, going to the pictures, refreshing and then hitting back immediately, etc. etc. etc. 

I'm using Firefox3.xx and have not had these problems.  My checked boxes remain checked and my browser remains in tact when performing these functions.  

Magnus: It's not a hard solution.  Tabs prevent the clutter of windows and vastly improve the way I can view submissions.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> Magnus: It's not a hard solution.  Tabs prevent the clutter of windows and vastly improve the way I can view submissions.



i know, but you can't expect everyone to do it just because it works charmy


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i know, but you can't expect everyone to do it just because it works charmy



You're right. I can't expect people to use things just because it works.  I mean, people still buy GM, right?


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Alright,

I decided to do a little digging, and see if I can help out any.

(Note: Below is IMO)
The issue that I *THINK* people are having are as Eevee said, POST information + Cache issues. The way that FurAffinity works when providing information is all relative to information located in your cache, when you are browsing through FA and have anything other than default set up for your view options you will have a cookie saved that will tell the webpage what information to gather. If you leave the browse area for too long, or if you are running through a Proxy your cookie will be dropped and the information cannot be displayed. If you are using Internet explorer you will receive an error that the webpage has expired. When in fact you simply need to resend the POST data; this is a browser error; FireFox, Internet Explorer, and Chrome will allow you to simply resend the POST information, and you can continue browsing as normal. The reason the webpages do not do this by default is a lot of online transactions utilize this same method to process online payments; by re-POSTing the information it would be possible that you were charged again in error.

Below is an example of the errors involved from FireFox, Internet Explorer, and Google Chrome.

It is slightly annoying that the webpage is coded to utilize POST information to gather the requested thumbnails; thought really there isn't an issue. It is simply the way browsers handle the information you are giving them.

EDIT: For the record ^THIS^ is how you should submit an error report. Even if you cannot understand what is happening (though with a little common sense it seemed quite obvious to me, and I know jack shit about website) providing images of the exact error message, and providing details of exactly what you were doing before hand will get you responses. Saying the admids do not spend enough time on it, or saying that they are denying there is an issue, or even going in for pop shots when they are trying to be helpful will get you no where.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> and saying this does help?
> 
> 
> you know why it doesn't help? because no one listens >>



Amen Magnus, they shunt you because you may not have donated which to me is in insulting thing to say, and have corrupted this entire topic to something completely different, we're better PMing an admin hun these guys presume were in a fight for some reason, picking out quotes in each of our sentences to just twist or create a new topic and argument entirely from. We want info they just dont have.

I request that this topic be closed, its just gone to excessive and pointless bickering.


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> Amen Magnus, they shunt you because you may not have donated



Hahaha.  It was an example.  I still dignified his post with an answer. 

He refused my suggestion with no other reason than he doesn't want to.  I'm not flaming him, I'm giving him a viable solution that he chooses to ignore.

Dragoneer's first post was in reference to tabbed browsing.  It's infinitely better than viewing submissions one at a time and this issue should not even be an issue.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> Hahaha.  It was an example.  I still dignified his post with an answer.
> 
> He refused my suggestion with no other reason than he doesn't want to.  I'm not flaming him, I'm giving him a viable solution that he chooses to ignore.
> 
> Dragoneer's first post was in reference to tabbed browsing.  It's infinitely better than viewing submissions one at a time and this issue should not even be an issue.



I prefer to view it that way, it shouldn't be a problem. i'm not being stubborn. everyone has his own way of browsing. and just because Neer likes his tabs doesn't mean everyone should >>


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> Amen Magnus, they shunt you because you may not have donated which to me is in insulting thing to say, and have corrupted this entire topic to something completely different, we're better PMing an admin hun these guys presume were in a fight for some reason, picking out quotes in each of our sentences to just twist or create a new topic and argument entirely from. We want info they just dont have.


 Maybe if you guys provided some information instead of repeating "IT DOESN"T WORK!" over and over again you'd get a better response?



2ndVenus said:


> I request that this topic be closed, its just gone to excessive and pointless bickering.


 lol, you don't have that power, hun, this isn't your thread.



Roland said:


> Dragoneer's first post was in reference to tabbed browsing.  It's infinitely better than viewing submissions one at a time and this issue should not even be an issue.


 It is much better, and if you have "Snap Links" (FireFox Plug-in) you can open a whole bunch of submissions with a single mouse click/drag


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Maybe if you guys provided some information instead of repeating "IT DOESN"T WORK!" over and over again you'd get a better response?










it doesn't work :< fix it


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> *Snip*
> 
> 
> it doesn't work :< fix it


That is a completely different error that expressed in this thread.

Please start a new thread, including all relative information so that someone from staff can help you out.

Thank-you,


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm fairly selective about what submissions I select.  Odds are that would not benefit me much.  

Magnus, your method is obscure and deals with an operation that is not meant to be refreshed.  The problem is essentially your own.  

My point that Dragoneer uses tabbed browsing was not that you should use it because he does, but that it dramatically decreases the odds that this "issue" is going to be dealt with.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> That is a completely different error that expressed in this thread.
> 
> Please start a new thread, including all relative information so that someone from staff can help you out.
> 
> Thank-you,



what? you can't fix it? thats kinda lame :\


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> http://www.majhost.com/gallery/wereMagnus/mapje/wut.png
> it doesn't work :< fix it



.........

Yeah............. 

That's not at all the issue being expressed in this thread.  That issue has one of two three problems:

1.) FA is down completely
2.) Your ISP is screwing you.  
3.) You've unplugged your network cable.

Please refrain from posting about your completely irrelevant issue.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> I'm fairly selective about what submissions I select.  Odds are that would not benefit me much.


Ahh, well I usually use it when trying to go through my comments or journals ^_^ Works wonderfully when I have 36 Journals to read 


Roland said:


> Magnus, your method is obscure and deals with an operation that is not meant to be refreshed.  The problem is essentially your own.


 Though it is true that the method utilized by FA is annoying it is not technically broken and does not require attention. 


Roland said:


> My point that Dragoneer uses tabbed browsing was not that you should use it because he does, but that it dramatically decreases the odds that this "issue" is going to be dealt with.


Besides you're a newb if you don't use tabbed browsing


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> what? you can't fix it? thats kinda lame :\


I'm not an IT Guy. Besides it looks more like an ID TEN T Error.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> .........
> 
> Yeah.............
> 
> ...



if my isp was screwing me then it would happen to all sites, no it only happens with FA

and its not irrelevant, its FA its always relevant. 



fatty said:


> Besides you're a newb if you don't use tabbed browsing


it makes you all thin and good looking to call me newb, but yeah it does show how helpful you are :\


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> if my isp was screwing me then it would happen to all sites, no it only happens with FA
> 
> and its not irrelevant, its FA its always relevant.



But not to this thread.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Roland said:


> But not to this thread.



You just can't help, but its fine, i don't expect you to.

now what good did you do by posting in this thread?


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> it makes you all thin and good looking to call me newb, but yeah it does show how helpful you are :\


Make me all thin and good looking?

What the hell kind of response is that? lol.

So, go create your own thread and wait for someone to help you. I've provided the information people SHOULD HAVE done earlier so now all we can do is wait and see if Eevee or another cares to explain why POST information is used other than the obvious "That's how it was set up"  option.

Otherwise this is NOT a problem, and this thread needs no more replies to it.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Make me all thin and good looking?
> 
> What the hell kind of response is that? lol.
> 
> ...



first you said to provide some information and now you shove me off o.o
i just posted my problem. 

look, the main reason i'm bitchy is that the problems keep being shoved at the users. 
bullshit. if i'm so ID TEN T then why do i only have problems with FA?


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> first you said to provide some information and now you shove me off o.o
> i just posted my problem.
> 
> look, the main reason i'm bitchy is that the problems keep being shoved at the users.
> bullshit. if i'm so ID TEN T then why do i only have problems with FA?


I asked you to provide some information on the issue at hand, not on an unrelated issue.

I asked you to post a new thread so you wouldn't clutter this one up. I did not shove you off as we are still talking.

Yes you posted your problem, but you posted it in the wrong place, we have asked you to move it to the correct place, and you have yet to comply.

The main reason you're bitchy is because you're a whiny little cunt that doesn't appreciate the fact that others are volunteering their time to help you when they have absolutely no obligation to do so. If you want someone to hold your fucking hand while you browse the internet and tell you it's all going to be ok go hire a bum. We're here for entertainment, and you're fucking it up. When someone attempts to help you you become a whiny little cunt who expects people to fix the toys you just broke. The reason the problem is pushed back at the user is because it is a USER PROBLEM. There is nothing that needs to be changed in the site code, there is nothing that needs to be upgraded, there is nothing that they can change on their side that will change the way your browser handles POST data. Hell if you really want to be bugging the right people you'd go bitch at M$ for creating that stupid error message, then when you get charged twice for a product because your dumb ass hit the back button you'll be complaining that they DIDN'T have this feature already. Learn to live with what you have, as there is nothing anyone can do to fix it. If you had even read the error message you would realize that this isn't even an error, it's a fucking warning because most places that use POST data have a possibility of resending information you do not want to resend, and as such it is simply confirming that you wish to do this.

As for your other problems, start a new thread and provide relative information and maybe if you haven't burned all the bridges yet someone will help you.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

oi fatso. No need to talk like that, im not your mother >>


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Alright, it seems you are done. I'll just Quote my post so it doesn't get lost in this crap, and we can move on.


Quiet269 said:


> Alright,
> 
> I decided to do a little digging, and see if I can help out any.
> 
> ...


Examples attached in prior post.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Below is an example of the errors involved from FireFox, Internet Explorer, and Google Chrome.


Good lord, I haven't seen Firefox spew one of those dialogs in forever.  I wasn't sure they still existed at all, after most modal dialogs were turned into error pages.  Your cache must be tiiiny  D:

But yes, those are pure browser complaining.  Refreshing is completely harmless, and tabbed browsing circumvents it entirely.



Quiet269 said:


> EDIT: For the record ^THIS^ is how you should submit an error report.


In a perfect world, everyone would be required to read this before submitting bug reports.




2ndVenus said:


> Amen Magnus, they shunt you because you may not have donated


*What.*

Why would I give half a damn whether you've donated or not?  _I_'ve never donated, nor do I see a dime of the donation money myself.



2ndVenus said:


> We want info they just dont have.


Perhaps you would have better luck in a thread *related to your problem*.



2ndVenus said:


> I request that this topic be closed, its just gone to excessive and pointless bickering.


Why should someone else's thread be locked because you request such?




Magnus said:


> I prefer to view it that way, it shouldn't be a problem. i'm not being stubborn. everyone has his own way of browsing. and just because Neer likes his tabs doesn't mean everyone should >>


And yet tabbed browsing renders this and a myriad of other potential browsing issues (like load times) completely moot.  I can't change the code and I can't do anything about your familiarity bias, sorry; if you refuse to even _try_ a new methodology that makes your life easier, that's your problem.




Quiet269 said:


> The reason the problem is pushed back at the user is because it is a USER PROBLEM. There is nothing that needs to be changed in the site code


Strictly speaking, a request should use POST iff it changes something server-side, so I would never have made it a POST in the first place.  I can only assume it was done so for aesthetic reasons; with POST, form data doesn't clutter the URL.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> And yet tabbed browsing renders this and a myriad of other potential browsing issues (like load times) completely moot.  I can't change the code and I can't do anything about your familiarity bias, sorry; if you refuse to even _try_ a new methodology that makes your life easier, that's your problem.



And yet a different code would solve all problems and let users like me brows the way they want. sorry but if you guys refuse to even _try_ a new methodology that makes your life easier, then you keep hearing people like me bitch ~.-.~


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Good lord, I haven't seen Firefox spew one of those dialogs in forever.  I wasn't sure they still existed at all, after most modal dialogs were turned into error pages.  Your cache must be tiiiny  D:


 Hmm... (Increases Cache size...  )





Eevee said:


> In a perfect world, everyone would be required to read this before submitting bug reports.


 that's a lot of info. Will have to read through it someday soon.





Eevee said:


> Strictly speaking, a request should use POST iff it changes something server-side, so I would never have made it a POST in the first place.  I can only assume it was done so for aesthetic reasons; with POST, form data doesn't clutter the URL.


I like the "Cluttered" URL, it is so much easier for me if I want to jump 20 pages for some reason or another, or if I want to use my bookmarked Backwards and Forwards Javascript ( http://mmii.info/html/ ) and if I want to just mess around in there  and see where I end up 


but I'm weird like that


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> And yet a different code would solve all problems and let users like me brows the way they want. sorry but if you guys refuse to even _try_ a new methodology that makes your life easier, then you keep hearing people like me bitch ~.-.~


Technically speaking it would make their life a living hell as they would have to revise god knows how many lines of code, test it, optimize it, fix it, retest it, re optimize it, fix it again, test it again, optimize it, then release it.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Technically speaking it would make their life a living hell as they would have to revise god knows how many lines of code, test it, optimize it, fix it, retest it, re optimize it, fix it again, test it again, optimize it, then release it.



if they can work for months/years on Ferrox they can also do that on a new code.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> if they can work for months/years on Ferrox they can also do that on a new code.


Different Technicians. Even if it was the same person; why would you want them to spend months/years fixing an obsolete code just to make 2-3 people happy when they could finish up Ferrox so that 63,000 people could be happy?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Different Technicians. Even if it was the same person; why would you want them to spend months/years fixing an obsolete code just to make 2-3 people happy when they could finish up Ferrox so that 63,000 people could be happy?



if ferrox uses the same crappy code then no one will be happy, well cept the programmers, stroking their e dicks D:


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> Amen Magnus, they shunt you because you may not have donated which to me is in insulting thing to say...


That, frankly, is bullshit. For the record, any donation made via the old Amazon honors system is *COMPLETELY ANONYMOUS*. I can't tell who donates what via Amazon unless the tell me ahead of time.

And frankly, I assist whoever asks me first. While I eternally respect all of those who donate to help keep the site running, that doesn't mean they get preferential treatment. I treat everybody equal. I seriously do not care if you run a massive convention, are an artist with 400K views or are new the fandom as of today.

For you to make that assumption is insulting and beyond baseless in any possible way.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> if ferrox uses the same crappy code then no one will be happy, well cept the programmers, stroking their e dicks D:


It doesn't use any of the old code. And honestly, Ferrox has not been in development for years. There have been, unfortunately, several Ferrox code-bases and the name is pretty much meaningless at this point and time. I could go on and on about Ferrox's unfortuante history, but this isn't the time or place.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It doesn't use any of the old code. And honestly, Ferrox has not been in development for years. There have been, unfortunately, several Ferrox code-bases and the name is pretty much meaningless at this point and time. I could go on and on about Ferrox's unfortuante history, but this isn't the time or place.



Alright, that's a pleasing thing to hear, and for things like this i don't care if it takes a year, or 2 years. But the way FA is now "there's always something" every month a new problem pops up and blaming the users gets old.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

You know, I just realized that Magnus's Name is Orange...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You know, I just realized that Magnus's Name is Orange...



Person needed to take a time out from not understanding the bitchfest was derailment to the original thread.


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> You just can't help, but its fine, i don't expect you to.
> 
> now what good did you do by posting in this thread?



You're cute.  You think that by questioning my posts that you've invalidated the suggestions that I've given.  

I haven't helped you with your problem.  That is not the same thing as contributing to this thread.  I've offered solutions.  Solutions that work, as I've never had this problem myself.  

You're digging a hole purely from posting in this thread, insulting moderators, code monkeys and helpers alike.  

You're complaining that your problem is not fixed and that none of these solutions are helping, but that's only because *no one is trying to fix your problem.*  We are trying to fix the OP's problem and you are simply trying to commandeer the thread with your own incompetence.  

From your screenshot, as I've all ready mentioned (even though you hardly deserve acknowledgement), there's an obvious disconnection between you and the site.  Either problems with your ISP, your connection to the Internet (through either your router or your modem), or your computer is at fault here. This is assuming that there's nothing wrong with the FA site itself.  I have not had this problem myself, so I happily assume that this is your fault alone.  

...I guess I'll stop there.  Just noticed a moderator has intervened.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Person needed to take a time out from not understanding the bitchfest was derailment to the original thread.


Orange = Banned? Aww, I like orange


----------



## Emil (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Orange = Banned? Aww, I like orange



Orange = under moderation. They cant post anything without it being pre approved

Orange + stuck out = banned


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2008)

Emil said:


> Orange = under moderation. They cant post anything without it being pre approved
> 
> Orange + stuck out = banned



Uh no. 

*RED* With a strike out is banned.


----------



## Emil (Nov 17, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Uh no.
> 
> *RED* With a strike out is banned.



Now youre just trying to confuse him >.>


----------



## net-cat (Nov 17, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> need i have to screenshot this too? (sic)


Yes. (But someone already did, so no.)



2ndVenus said:


> *Its not asking much to review the site code*


Yes it is. You could fly a 747 through the security holes in the current site code. If we opened the current site code, the site would go away.



Eevee said:


> Also understand that I personally *do not touch the current mainsite code*; when I make user suggestions they are simple _workarounds_.  I don't know if this is considered a real problem or if yak has any intention of giving it attention, nor do I know why he set it up this way in the first place.


I do, sometimes. And no. This is not considered an issue, last I checked. (That was a while ago, though. Things may have changed.)



Eevee said:


> Good lord, I haven't seen Firefox spew one of those dialogs in forever.  I wasn't sure they still existed at all, after most modal dialogs were turned into error pages.  Your cache must be tiiiny  D:


I don't think they exist in the Linux version of Firefox, actually. I've never seen one, even when trying to deliberately trigger one. (Windows version definitely still has 'em, though.)



Magnus said:


> And yet a different code would solve all problems and let users like me brows the way they want. sorry but if you guys refuse to even _try_ a new methodology that makes your life easier, then you keep hearing people like me bitch ~.-.~


http://trac.ferrox.furaffinity.net/
git://ferrox.furaffinity.net/

As the saying goes, "Put up or shut up."

Seriously. We do this in our free time, when we have it. It's slow going.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> And yet a different code would solve all problems and let users like me brows the way they want. sorry but if you guys refuse to even _try_ a new methodology that makes your life easier, then you keep hearing people like me bitch ~.-.~


I
can't
change
the
code

You _can_ change your browsing habits.

Also copy/pasting what I said doesn't make any sense; changing code hardly makes anyone's life easier.



Magnus said:


> if ferrox uses the same crappy code then no one will be happy, well cept the programmers, stroking their e dicks D:


This makes no sense at all.


----------

